

Reminder - London Hacker Meetup #7 tomorrow night - ian
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=59009875928
Hey guys, for those not already part of the Facebook group, here are the last minute details. Looks like we might break 100 people this month!
======
kragen
Is it really kosher to post things to Hacker News that you can't read without
signing a contract that runs to several thousand words?

------
chunkyslink
so hackers use facebook these days do they?

oh how things have changed

~~~
pclark
<http://upcoming.yahoo.com/event/1518202>

------
pclark
Will there be any speakers?

~~~
ian
We've got a some start-ups & hackers doing demos as usual, but no formal
speaker for this one. Will be organising speakers for some of the upcoming
meetups. How did you find the Erlang one? Anyone you'd particularly like to
see speak?

~~~
kieranoneill
I heard a lot of people say, and I agree, that the Erlang one was very
interesting, but also too long. I think it was like 1hr 30. 20-30 mins max is
best.

~~~
ian
Yeah I agree, I think any future speakers will aim for 30 mins max. The Erlang
guys did an awesome job, my fault for not setting clearer guidelines...

------
ajkirwin
...heh, that's definately not the "London Hacker Meetup" I used to go to, back
in the day. :]

